# Aquarium als "Aussichtsplattform" im Teich?



## Aristocat (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Hier war doch ein Thema im Forum, wo Aquarien in den Teich integriert wurden, sozusagen als Aussichtsplattform.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie das Thema hieß!!oops Und deshalb finde ich es nicht mehr.
Könnt ihr mir bitte den Link posten?


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aquarium als "Aussichtsplattform" im Teich?*

Hi Andrea,

ich weiß,  was Du meinst, finde es aber im Augenblick auch nicht. Ich bin der Meinung, es war einer unserer jüngeren User.

Aber das hier ist auch interessant:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17173
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22015


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aquarium als "Aussichtsplattform" im Teich?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20459/?q=aussichtsturm

das meintest du glaube ich, Aristocat

gruß ulla


----------



## Aristocat (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aquarium als "Aussichtsplattform" im Teich?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Genau das habe ich gesucht!
Ich werde versuchen, das mit einem 180 Liter Aquarium umzusetzen. Bilder werden folgen!
Danke!!!!


----------

